# Wanted Persian or Exotic Short hair



## Purrrrfect

I am posting this for a friend as she does not have the internet.
She would dearly love to adopt a Persian or Exotic short haired cat 
age and colour is unimportant. Althought she would dearly love a 
Solid Cream/Cream Point Persian or Exotic.

She cannot afford anything in monetary value but has more love than 
money can buy to give to a cat. She lives on her own and suffers 
Anxiety and panic attacks so the cat would be great company for her. 
We are willing to travel around the Derbyshire and surrounding area's. 

I do hope someone out there can help we would be very very grateful. Thank you so much for reading.

Best wishes.

Shelly & Cate.

We have been searching for weeks but have
not come across any yet or the ones we have
found have been posted on classifieds in the morning
and gone by evening.  Don't people take time choosing
a home nowadays?


----------



## Purrrrfect

Thank you, i'm a member on purrs so will
head on over there now.


----------



## babyloveya3

good luck finding one


----------



## Baby British

I saw these three today that are in a rescue close to me. I'm not sure if they're still available and it's quite a distance from you but perhaps someone could sort a kitty run????

I'm quite taken by Fudge myself :001_wub:

GREEN ACRES ANIMAL RESCUE - Kittens & Cats


----------



## billyboysmammy

assuming she can afford a rescues adoption fee (anything up to £100ish), has she thought about contacting some local breeders to see if they have any retiring queens, studs or young adults needing new homes?


----------



## Baby British

billyboysmammy said:


> assuming she can afford a rescues adoption fee (anything up to £100ish), has she thought about contacting some local breeders to see if they have any retiring queens, studs or young adults needing new homes?


The above rescue asks for a minimum donation of £25 per cat.


----------



## billyboysmammy

Baby British said:


> The above rescue asks for a minimum donation of £25 per cat.


yep hun i wasnt downing rescues lol (far from it considering i foster for one!), just thinking that many rescues ask more than £25, and assuming they could afford that, and that they cannot find a persian/exotic longhair/exotic shorthair in their area then this might be a viable option.


----------



## Purrrrfect

Baby British said:


> I saw these three today that are in a rescue close to me. I'm not sure if they're still available and it's quite a distance from you but perhaps someone could sort a kitty run????
> 
> I'm quite taken by Fudge myself :001_wub:
> 
> GREEN ACRES ANIMAL RESCUE - Kittens & Cats


Thank you for that Baby British.
I have looked at the site and she has 3 gorgeous
Persians up for adoption right now but she requires
that a potential new owner spends time at the shelter
with a possible new addition to a family.
And it is an aweful long way away for us to travel and for them to do
a home check.  i will just keep looking. Thank you again.


----------



## Baby British

Purrrrfect said:


> Thank you for that Baby British.
> I have looked at the site and she has 3 gorgeous
> Persians up for adoption right now but she requires
> that a potential new owner spends time at the shelter
> with a possible new addition to a family.
> And it is an aweful long way away for us to travel and for them to do
> a home check.  i will just keep looking. Thank you again.


Did you contact them directly???

I know that there is chance that this rescue may be faced with closure so they might make some exceptions, especially if you explain that you are involved in rescue yourself.


----------



## Purrrrfect

Baby British said:


> Did you contact them directly???
> 
> I know that there is chance that this rescue may be faced with closure so they might make some exceptions, especially if you explain that you are involved in rescue yourself.


I have just rang them and shown an interest in Fudge.
She said if i email her they will see what they can work out
to get him to me. 
I said i could put out a call for a transport relay. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Baby British

Purrrrfect said:


> I have just rang them and shown an interest in Fudge.
> She said if i email her they will see what they can work out
> to get him to me.
> I said i could put out a call for a transport relay.
> Fingers crossed.


Everything crossed for you  Fudge is lurvely, I'd have pinched him for myself if I thought the OH would let me!


----------



## ambercat

Persians don't need any special food - though avoiding dry is advisable as some persians are prone to kidney problems, and all cats need moisture from their food anyway. So a simple wet food that doesnt contain any grains/cereals/veggies (they can also be sensitive to the carbs used as fillers in most dry foods and some wet foods) is fine, or a raw diet, which is what all mine eat, along with some commercial.


----------



## tilsie

babyloveya3 said:


> Fingers crossed, but I do hope your friend can afford to insure her cat its around £5.00 per month, I have had Persians for many years and they are more prone to infections, than most cat breeds ..I have just spent over £600 on one of mine in a month at the vet so please I am insured.Also food for them is not cheap they need to be on Royal Canin Persian 30 or similar Persian food. Im not trying to put a downer on things just want her to know what she is letting herself in for before she gets the cat,On the other hand they are one of the most loving breeds.


I have to disagree with the statement that Persians are more prone to infections than other breeds. They are no more or less likely to get normal infections and as an owner of 16 Persians and a breeder of them I know the breed pretty well. I also agree with Ambercat Persians do not need Royal Canin Persian or any other Persian specific food. Mine are all fed on RC Digesive Comfort and are more than happy on it. There has also been a link with RC Persian food and rodent ulcers in the past and because of this most Persian breeders and exhibitors no longer use it.


----------



## Purrrrfect

My freind was sorted with a Persian
I found one and she is very happy with him.
She has experiance with Persians and i myself
have a few Persians & Exotic short hairs.
But thank you all for your help.

I also heard back from Greenacres rescue
and we will be arranging to transport Fudge to me.
I decided to take him myself and the lady i spoke to
thinks i would be perfect to be his new Mommy. 
I'm all excited now  I got some new pics of him via
email and i'm in lurve! lol 

http://lh5.ggpht.com/__mGeiZolVRw/S7kEN23I3aI/AAAAAAAAAPw/_zoitUyZbDA/s512/S73R0011.JPG


----------



## Jojo180877

hi are u still looking for a cat? where do u live?


----------

